# Lost the will to live with RFC @ RVH!



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi girls

I've not been on here for ages. I needed time out from all things baby related.

Can I pick your brains about referrals to the RFC at the RVH? I went privately to get a laparoscopy done by Dr Hunter back in August 2013. He referrred me to the RFC for an initial consultation to explore options. A few months later I rang the RFC to check what was happening to be told there was no sign of me 'in the system'. I relayed this to his secretary who arranged for a second set of notes to be hand delivered to their reception by Dr Hunter himself. I rang last week and still nada, so his secretary arranged for a 3rd set of notes to be hand delivered to reception. I rang the RFC to give them a heads-up and they advised me to ring back today and they *should* have me in the system. Quelle surprise, just rang them and no sign of me. Then I was passed to the main appointments dept, to be told that they had no record of me   and that they would have got my notes by now!
I don't know whether to laugh or cry! There seems to be a black hole into which my referrals have disappeared. I have zero confidence in the RFC and I haven't even crossed the door yet!  

In desperation I've booked myself into the open evening at the GCRM Belfast on 30th Jan. Money is still a big issue for us, me being the main breadwinner for the past few years, coupled with having moved house last month, hating my job (and not getting a new one I'd busted my backside studying for the interview) and caring for my elderly parents my nerves are pretty frazzled   But I feel the NHS has left me high and dry.

Have any of you lovely ladies had similar experiences? Is this typical of the RFC or have I just been unlucky? I'm wondering if me going privately for my laparoscopy has anything to do with it - if I'm caught between the NHS and private stools.

HT xo


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Hightower,

I'm afraid to say that although the rfc aren't the best at keepin track of referrals, dr hunter and his secretary aren't exactly efficient either.... I had trouble getting my surgical notes form him for our private cycle and found the secretary's number never got me through to anyone and messages I left were never returned.
If I were you I would make an appointment with your gp, go in and break down. I was referred to the rfc through my gp and they should also have a copy of all your notes from dr hunter and if not then they can chase them which should see a quicker response than if you were to keep calling him.
It's so dissapointing to hear more stories of people being delayed like this, I really hope you see some progress soon.

Lots of love
X
Ducky


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

High tower- why don't you make an appointment with prof. McCxxre privately at ulster independent and he does all the paperwork there for the rfc,best 180.00 ul ever spend and cuts down a lot of time. I never once went to rfc as in my case they were an utter complete disaster, the admin let them down so much as the every nurse and doctor I seen were v helpful when I said of what happened he, they even said that's a joke and not something we like to happen our patients, defo something to think about, pm if you want any more information......that really is a terrible ordeal that you gave been through. Good luck


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi HT,
You poor darlin. ...I can feel your utter distress 
I went with dr mcmanus for my initial private apointmrnt to get onto waiting list for rfc.  She is lovely and her secretary is helpful too.  Think it cost £150.  Let me know if u want her number.
U have alot on your plate. .....I know how you feel.  Im totally stressing out over cost of treatment,  it's so expensive.  GCRM would cost us £7k for icsi and dh SSR.  
Good luck 
E 
xx


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks girls for all your helpful advice  

Duckybun, I can totally relate to what you said re the secretary. Sometimes she goes incommunicado for ages, other times i get a response straight away! I forgot to add actually that I did go to see my GP over the Christmas holidays to see if he could refer - he said he'd try but couldn't promise that the referral wouldn't bounce back as for a GP to refer we need to be ttc for 2yrs, and really we've only been going for 1 yr. Worth a shot though!

Mmcm - you are so right about the admin at RFC. Incompetence just doesn't do it justice! I do feel sorry for the healthcare staff working there trying their best. I've lost all faith in the RFC now and even if I did get my referral, if their admin incompetence is anything to go by, I don't trust them to give me the best posible care.

Erin32 - I feel your pain over the costs of this business. if I win the Euro lotto on Friday i'll help you out  

HT xo


----------

